# Allworx?



## marin99 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all, I have a small business and I am running my business with 10 staff members. I recently hear about Allworx and someone told me that its a very beneficial device for small business. So I am looking for your opinion on Allworx that what it is? and how does it work?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 21, 2008)

From my search it is a PBX VoIP phone system. 

"Allworx integrates phones, network & messaging software to boost your bottom line."

You can find more information here:  http://www.allworx.com/default.asp


----------



## jon_toyler (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi, Allworx is the only fully integrated communication system for small businesses. It includes the most feature-rich IP phone and network system that supports both traditional and VOIP phones lines, you can get it all at the lowest installation cost and save lots of your money and time. Hope this will help you. Good luck!


----------



## lbj (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow!  It's like I just walked into an infomercial.  Pretty clever marin and jon.


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 22, 2008)

lol!  Good catch there, lbj!


----------

